# crane newbie



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

Just picked up a crane last week. Got it from a friend of mine who got himself a bigger one. I use him on jobs when a crane is needed and the little experience I have using one is from him telling me where to place the straps, make the cuts, ect.. I gotta admit it makes me very nervous and making big cuts over my head is very unnerving. We used it on a few jobs last week and oh boy is it a time saver. don't have much experience with one though and either does one of my ground guys who is now the crane operator. we're both kind of learning together. The basics seem to be about the same but this is a whole new ball game really. The few jobs we did last week seem to go real smooth with us just taking our time and good communication. A good rule of thumb I've always kinda went by is smaller is usually safer, not about to try testing limits here. 

So any advise for this crane newbie? Any do's and don'ts you want to throw out there, I'm all ears.We'll be using it on a job at a church tommorro. nasty maple take down - tops are all rotted with one broken out and sitting on the roof, cabled...will be able to use the bucket truck on this one though. thanks ahead
Dan


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ask OD and Marquis , they know every ####ing thing there is to know about a crane that you will need know , they are the KNOW ALL BE ALL OF the BALLS IN HAND.. Crane BALL that is


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 3, 2011)

Just keep in mind that it is a lot safer to cut closer to the crane than it is far away. When that log starts swinging out from the crane, you'd better have some reserve capacity.

I did two crane jobs last month; I have only rarely used them before this. It was _nice_. On the first job, we polished off a behemoth silver maple in a tiny back yard in only 5 1/2 hours for $4100.00! We would have been two days shagging those useless logs out without the crane. 2nd job wasn't quite so fat, but $1700 in 2 1/2 hours isn't bad. I am only out of pocket $840 for crane rental, so I am convinced that it pays nicely if you have enough trucks to haul the wood away quick enough.

You never told us how big or what kind of crane you got. So 'fess up! Pics would be nice, too.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Just keep in mind that it is a lot safer to cut closer to the crane than it is far away. When that log starts swinging out from the crane, you'd better have some reserve capacity.
> 
> I did two crane jobs last month; I have only rarely used them before this. It was _nice_. On the first job, we polished off a behemoth silver maple in a tiny back yard in only 5 1/2 hours for $4100.00! We would have been two days shagging those useless logs out without the crane. 2nd job wasn't quite so fat, but $1700 in 2 1/2 hours isn't bad. I am only out of pocket $840 for crane rental, so I am convinced that it pays nicely if you have enough trucks to haul the wood away quick enough.
> 
> You never told us how big or what kind of crane you got. So 'fess up! Pics would be nice, too.


thanks man. its a 14 ton manitex 1461 mounted on an international 4700 with 18 ft bed. had the crane and bed painted over the weekend.will take some better pics tomorro and maybe a little vid. its a smaller crane but it fits into some tighter areas which is nice. don't know why my pics are coming out so damn big, tried resizing in photobucket but they're still huge


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Oct 3, 2011)

Those lines look extremely close. Is it just the angle of the pic or did you really set up that close to the lines?


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 3, 2011)

superjunior said:


> Just picked up a crane last week. Got it from a friend of mine who got himself a bigger one. I use him on jobs when a crane is needed and the little experience I have using one is from him telling me where to place the straps, make the cuts, ect.. I gotta admit it makes me very nervous and making big cuts over my head is very unnerving. We used it on a few jobs last week and oh boy is it a time saver. don't have much experience with one though and either does one of my ground guys who is now the crane operator. we're both kind of learning together. The basics seem to be about the same but this is a whole new ball game really. The few jobs we did last week seem to go real smooth with us just taking our time and good communication. A good rule of thumb I've always kinda went by is smaller is usually safer, not about to try testing limits here.
> 
> So any advise for this crane newbie? Any do's and don'ts you want to throw out there, I'm all ears.We'll be using it on a job at a church tommorro. nasty maple take down - tops are all rotted with one broken out and sitting on the roof, cabled...will be able to use the bucket truck on this one though. thanks ahead
> Dan


 
Been doing crane work for about 6 years now all situations all trees and heck yeah it makes the job so much easier! Yeah communication is key constantly making sure your safe as well as your ground guys because those on the ground can often see thing you cant see if climbing or using a bucket. Go slow and yes dont be reckless at all! If your not sure about something go with your gut which is prolly a smaller piece. Ive seen some crazy stuff happen like cables snapping and cranes tipping because of either taking too big a piece or limb pressure etc. P.S. make sure to keep an eye out for high strength steel cables in the tree! they can ruin your day or worse! I was taking down a tall tall hickoy with 4 cables in it. new they were there and everything the tree was so tall i was having to climb out of the bucket to set the chokers and that always rattles my cage a bit. I got back in the bucket and started cutting the piece not realizing i was cutting below one cable and above another. My ground guys saw me doing it and tried to get my attention but it was too late. the hickory split down the middle and 2 huge limbs landed on a fence between som residential houses as well ans doing some damage to the crane cuz of the stress of tipping it a bit. i def learned my lesson always inspect constantly. BE SAFE!


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Those lines look extremely close. Is it just the angle of the pic or did you really set up that close to the lines?


 
the pic is really deceiving. the crane is about 25 yards from the wires


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

kdslocum said:


> Been doing crane work for about 6 years now all situations all trees and heck yeah it makes the job so much easier! Yeah communication is key constantly making sure your safe as well as your ground guys because those on the ground can often see thing you cant see if climbing or using a bucket. Go slow and yes dont be reckless at all! If your not sure about something go with your gut which is prolly a smaller piece. Ive seen some crazy stuff happen like cables snapping and cranes tipping because of either taking too big a piece or limb pressure etc. P.S. make sure to keep an eye out for high strength steel cables in the tree! they can ruin your day or worse! I was taking down a tall tall hickoy with 4 cables in it. new they were there and everything the tree was so tall i was having to climb out of the bucket to set the chokers and that always rattles my cage a bit. I got back in the bucket and started cutting the piece not realizing i was cutting below one cable and above another. My ground guys saw me doing it and tried to get my attention but it was too late. the hickory split down the middle and 2 huge limbs landed on a fence between som residential houses as well ans doing some damage to the crane cuz of the stress of tipping it a bit. i def learned my lesson always inspect constantly. BE SAFE!


 thanks for the heads up. funny you mention it, second job we used it on was a multi stem birch, not a huge tree only about 35 ft with 3 main trunks. easy (so I thought). just hook em up at the top and cut em at the base. made the first cut and the crane wouldn't lift it. we couldn't figure out why till we noticed it was cabled. lucky the cables weren't that high so we cut em with bolt cutters off a ladder. got a nasty take down tomorro thats cabled also


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 3, 2011)

thats almost identical to the crane we run most of the time, you would be suprised how big of pieces you can pick with that guy, with some creativeness. you will find that you cant do nice level smooth pics on alot of stuff do to lack of boom length( at least on big removals) we do alot of stuff where you tip tie so to speak and cut say 90% through and stand the piece up or swing it around or what ever to get the load balanced under the boom tip. once the piece is balanced/stood up then finish the cut and take er away, what ever you do dont tip tie something and let the butt swing free can be a scary moment 

and a tip for your maple removal when the rotted tips start breaking off if a pick catches the boom dont be afraid to bail and run like a little girl!!!

wish we wernt so busy cause I'd come out for a week and show ya how its done with a midget crane


----------



## flushcut (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy, just make sure of your pick weight when you are at full stick.


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 3, 2011)

Does it have an LIM?


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 3, 2011)

superjunior said:


> thanks for the heads up. funny you mention it, second job we used it on was a multi stem birch, not a huge tree only about 35 ft with 3 main trunks. easy (so I thought). just hook em up at the top and cut em at the base. made the first cut and the crane wouldn't lift it. we couldn't figure out why till we noticed it was cabled. lucky the cables weren't that high so we cut em with bolt cutters off a ladder. got a nasty take down tomorro thats cabled also


 
haha got lucky! make sure you have nice sharp bolt cutters for the cables tomorrow. :msp_wink: and a concience chipper operator so the bolts dont end up beatin the knives.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

kdslocum said:


> haha got lucky! make sure you have nice sharp bolt cutters for the cables tomorrow. :msp_wink: and a concience chipper operator so the bolts dont end up beatin the knives.


 
yeah that would suck, put brand new knives on today. thanks for all the advice fellas. how do you guys guestimate the weight of your pics?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 3, 2011)

superjunior said:


> yeah that would suck, put brand new knives on today. thanks for all the advice fellas. how do you guys guestimate the weight of your pics?


 

....... really?

this thing isn't a log truck or bobcat with all kinds of room for error to learn to use/operate. there is going to be another life in the tree while you are smashing around up there with no idea of what your pick'n.

i am officially nervous for you.


so far i am hearing a bit of hackery on this thread... 

oh and dave, its LMI not LIM. tv loves his lmi. lol


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

oldirty said:


> ....... really?
> 
> this thing isn't a log truck or bobcat with all kinds of room for error to learn to use/operate. there is going to be another life in the tree while you are smashing around up there with no idea of what your pick'n.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the vote of confidence. I do have a basic understanding of trees. been in one or two. I do have some experience with crane removals, done several with the guy I bought the truck from. just never done it with out him there guiding me. And yes I am nervous and thats a good thing - it keeps me on my toes.


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 3, 2011)

superjunior said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence. I do have a basic understanding of trees. been in one or two. I do have some experience with crane removals, done several with the guy I bought the truck from. just never done it with out him there guiding me. And yes I am nervous and thats a good thing - it keeps me on my toes.


 
ps:


like i said before use your gut. Smaller is better dont go picking up who trees.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

kdslocum said:


> ps:
> 
> 
> like i said before use your gut. Smaller is better dont go picking up who trees.


 
I hear ya. taking things slow and small


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 3, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> Does it have an LIM?



I doubt it, looks like an older model. Probably has a line that measures the load though, so that will help him figure out weights. Staying small with his picks and trying to do a bunch of small "one" pick trees would be good practice.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 3, 2011)

superjunior said:


> I hear ya. taking things slow and small



Hey SuperJunior, congrats on the crane. Most people seem to discredit smaller cranes on here, but they can do so much work and are definitely a smart investment. I'd rather have a small, cheap starter crane than a similar priced bucket. 

I work with a guy that is silky smooth with cranes. I bet he could show you a lot if you want to line up some weekend work for him (if that is something he wants to do). You just can't steal him from Yarnell. LOL

As for getting used to the crane, take it slow. You have to respect the machine, as it *will* kill you or the climber if you are pushing the limits or don't understand the situation. Try to do as many "one" picks (small trees) as possible. Loading and unloading wood is also another good practice opportunity. Don't be afraid to put the stick out some too. Short sticking is not a good thing and be careful with your preloads. It would be bad news for your climber if you ripped the pick off from having too much preload or not enough stick out.


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 3, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Hey SuperJunior, congrats on the crane. Most people seem to discredit smaller cranes on here, but they can do so much work and are definitely a smart investment. I'd rather have a small, cheap starter crane than a similar priced bucket.
> 
> I work with a guy that is silky smooth with cranes. I bet he could show you a lot if you want to line up some weekend work for him (if that is something he wants to do). You just can't steal him from Yarnell. LOL
> 
> As for getting used to the crane, take it slow. You have to respect the machine, as it *will* kill you or the climber if you are pushing the limits or don't understand the situation. Try to do as many one picks as possible. Loading and unloading wood is also another good practice opportunity. Don't be afraid to put the stick out some too. Short sticking is not a good thing and be careful with your preloads. It would be bad news for your climber if you ripped the pick off.


 
:agree2:


----------



## dbl612 (Oct 3, 2011)

*concerns*



oldirty said:


> ....... really?
> 
> this thing isn't a log truck or bobcat with all kinds of room for error to learn to use/operate. there is going to be another life in the tree while you are smashing around up there with no idea of what your pick'n.
> 
> ...


 OD is spot on with this comment. the guy in the most danger in this scenario is the climber without a doubt. "how do you guess your pick weight, it has a line so that will help, long stick better than short stick" what the hell!! do you know how to read and understand the load chart and the notes? get training before you hurt someone. you are involved with people and property.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Hey SuperJunior, congrats on the crane. Most people seem to discredit smaller cranes on here, but they can do so much work and are definitely a smart investment. I'd rather have a small, cheap starter crane than a similar priced bucket.
> 
> I work with a guy that is silky smooth with cranes. I bet he could show you a lot if you want to line up some weekend work for him (if that is something he wants to do). You just can't steal him from Yarnell. LOL
> 
> As for getting used to the crane, take it slow. You have to respect the machine, as it *will* kill you or the climber if you are pushing the limits or don't understand the situation. Try to do as many one picks as possible. Loading and unloading wood is also another good practice opportunity. Don't be afraid to put the stick out some too. Short sticking is not a good thing and be careful with your preloads. It would be bad news for your climber if you ripped the pick off.


 thanks. my buddy who I bought the truck from is going to help out on a few jobs.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 3, 2011)

dbl612 said:


> OD is spot on with this comment. the guy in the most danger in this scenario is the climber without a doubt. "how do you guess your pick weight, it has a line so that will help, long stick better than short stick" what the hell!! do you know how to read and understand the load chart and the notes? get training before you hurt someone. you are involved with people and property.


 
yes I am the climber and completely aware of the potential dangers. we do know how to read and understand the load charts. thanks for your concern


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats a nice little rig congradulations. How long is the boom? and as far as log weights i tried to figure that out many times what it came down to for me was just picking small stuff and seeing what it weighed intill i found the 60-70% compacity of the crane mark. i can questimate pretty good now what 5k pounds of tree looks like oak vs maple vs pine.

i had a green log weight chart that i carried around alot also that helped a good bit at finding a starting point.


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry for the spelling error my DROID does some weird things with auto fill. Anyways does your crane have an LMI? Load moment indicator, the computer that tells you what ur capacity is and how much load is on the hook.


----------



## dbl612 (Oct 4, 2011)

*lmi*



MarquisTree said:


> Sorry for the spelling error my DROID does some weird things with auto fill. Anyways does your crane have an LMI? Load moment indicator, the computer that tells you what ur capacity is and how much load is on the hook.


 manitex 1461 definately nice entry level machine, very handy for tight spots. no lmi on this machine, thus my concern for operator knowledge regarding log weights, load charts and preloading. sadly most entry-level machines don't have the safety advantages that larger machines offer such as LMI's, however the smaller machines are usually taxed with higher work loads because the owners are trying to do work that really should be done with larger capacity machines. the learning curve is steep.


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 4, 2011)

I would recommend investing in a wireless device that at a minimum can tell u the weight of the load on the hook, its very easy to determine what ur rated capacity is using ur boom angle/length and load chart, but judging how much weight on is on the hook is much more difficult. 
I have worked trees with and with out an LMI, wh I started working with a crane with a working computer I was surprised at what the actual weights of picks where.
I am not saying u need one just that its a very useful tool. There is a large portion of your load chart where stability is not the limiting factor, working by feel in will not give you a good indication of the actual weight of the pick in these areas.
LMI Components (Load A2B Systems) PAT Hirschmann Wireless Load Indicators, Robert Basil, Basil Cranes, Inc. | Crane Network

This would be way overkill, a more basic which just displayed the load would work well, I have seen Almark us something similar on his kbooms.

Becareful not to backlash your winch, very easy to do, I have seen guys do it so bad it took cutting touches to get the loadline untangled, especially easy to do if the opp is blind and is relying on hand signals.

Good luck be safe


----------



## dbl612 (Oct 4, 2011)

*load cells*



MarquisTree said:


> I would recommend investing in a wireless device that at a minimum can tell u the weight of the load on the hook, its very easy to determine what ur rated capacity is using ur boom angle/length and load chart, but judging how much weight on is on the hook is much more difficult.
> I have worked trees with and with out an LMI, wh I started working with a crane with a working computer I was surprised at what the actual weights of picks where.
> I am not saying u need one just that its a very useful tool. There is a large portion of your load chart where stability is not the limiting factor, working by feel in will not give you a good indication of the actual weight of the pick in these areas.
> LMI Components (Load A2B Systems) PAT Hirschmann Wireless Load Indicators, Robert Basil, Basil Cranes, Inc. | Crane Network
> ...


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 4, 2011)

"Load cell" thank you I couldn't think of the name


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 4, 2011)

That ain't a crane. it's a truck with a boom........

These are the two cranes I used during Irene. the little one is a 70 ton, the big one a 120 ton.

go big or stay home.......:hmm3grin2orange: 

and of course the pics won't insert. :censored:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 4, 2011)

oldirty said:


> ....... really?
> 
> this thing isn't a log truck or bobcat with all kinds of room for error to learn to use/operate. there is going to be another life in the tree while you are smashing around up there with no idea of what your pick'n.
> 
> ...


 A good rule of thumb if the cranes flips don't try to pick up anything that heavy again ... Or the old tried and true method take it out to a customers house first before you have the basic knowledge of its operation , God knows you don't wanna #### anything up of your own ....


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 4, 2011)

Of course that unit can go bout anywhere without sinking........


I'd like to have one around 20 - 25 ton.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## superjunior (Oct 4, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> That ain't a crane. it's a truck with a boom........
> 
> These are the two cranes I used during Irene. the little one is a 70 ton, the big one a 120 ton.
> 
> ...


 
think those would be a little overkill for my applications. I did have to rent one that big a few years back. big oak fell on a house. took up the whole front yard to set it up


----------



## superjunior (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks for all the tips, concerns, advice fellas. as was mentioned no lmi. does have an overload gauge though. took down a pretty nasty maple today and most pics were really small. working in pretty tight quarters anyway. took a few beefy pieces with the trunk but gauge never got near the red.


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 4, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> That ain't a crane. it's a truck with a boom........
> 
> These are the two cranes I used during Irene. the little one is a 70 ton, the big one a 120 ton.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty sure all cranes are trucks with booms on them


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 4, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> That ain't a crane. it's a truck with a boom........
> 
> These are the two cranes I used during Irene. the little one is a 70 ton, the big one a 120 ton.
> 
> ...


 What size crane do you own ??? Oh thats right you rent them ....


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 4, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> What size crane do you own ??? Oh thats right you rent them ....


 
Ouch!


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 4, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> What size crane do you own ??? Oh thats right you rent them ....


 

be glad he dosn't own a crane there probably wouldn't be any trees left in the county after the first year he had it
:wink2: 

dave you still in VA or u back in IL?


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 5, 2011)

some people dont just have 200 gs lying around to spend on a monster crane:msp_wink:
work with waht you got and make hay while the sun shines


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm in VA. 

Of course I rent them. 
I only need em during hurricanes. 
$750,000 for the little one, 1.25 million for the big one to buy them. 

Sure are a lot of haters here now, I'm gone.:frown:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 5, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> I'm in VA.
> 
> Of course I rent them.
> I only need em during hurricanes.
> ...


 
Don't let them get to you Dave, We were here first. Just put some on ignore.
Jeff


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't let them get to you Dave, We were here first. Just put some on ignore.
> Jeff


 
AWWWWW!!!!!!!:sweet_kiss:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like a nice lil boom truck, we run a lil bigger set-up than that 18ton national no lmi either. Weights hard hard to be exact on even with green log weight charts because of the foliage, seasons change, and many other factors. So think heavy and pick light, according to your charts, and feelings. you said you've been on the tree end of that crane before so should an idea of what size pieces you have taken before, hope you were paying attention the how he set the crane up and positioned the hook around the tree. Im not an operator so i cant tell you much bout pre-tensioning other than its nice my boss (the crane op) is also a climber with plenty of exp. on both sides of the 'hook', and that if you have to much or to lil its not nice as the climber you can usually tell when theres to much or to lilttle when are making you cut, and correct before its ugly, which isnt always so bad but never good n smooth. Cuts is a whole nother story as well different cuts for different situations, personally i like to make only one cut straight up/down/through whenever possible. There is times though when you do like to make a snap cut or rarely you would make a notch. Communication is KEY we discuss everything. Dont ride on the hook and make SURE everyone is wearing their headgear. Climb with a rope bag if you dont already and minimize clutter on your saddle, i never ditch the hand saw though keep that. Split tail system with spliced eyes everywhere is most effective for me. Would be a great idea to have your buddy come out on a couple jobs and work with your guy thats running it now. 

Think thats about it for now I am working with my first company that has a crane and i love it, i feel i have a good grasp on my end of it so far. As mentioned b4 an experienced op. is great to have. Sorry for the ramble. lol

One that should be in the 'tree guy sayings' thread.....My boss favorite line "Dont be a pig, you'll tip your rig."


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 6, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Looks like a nice lil boom truck, we run a lil bigger set-up than that 18ton national no lmi either. Weights hard hard to be exact on even with green log weight charts because of the foliage, seasons change, and many other factors. So think heavy and pick light, according to your charts, and feelings. you said you've been on the tree end of that crane before so should an idea of what size pieces you have taken before, hope you were paying attention the how he set the crane up and positioned the hook around the tree. Im not an operator so i cant tell you much bout pre-tensioning other than its nice my boss (the crane op) is also a climber with plenty of exp. on both sides of the 'hook', and that if you have to much or to lil its not nice as the climber you can usually tell when theres to much or to lilttle when are making you cut, and correct before its ugly, which isnt always so bad but never good n smooth. Cuts is a whole nother story as well different cuts for different situations, personally i like to make only one cut straight up/down/through whenever possible. There is times though when you do like to make a snap cut or rarely you would make a notch. Communication is KEY we discuss everything. Dont ride on the hook and make SURE everyone is wearing their headgear. Climb with a rope bag if you dont already and minimize clutter on your saddle, i never ditch the hand saw though keep that. Split tail system with spliced eyes everywhere is most effective for me. Would be a great idea to have your buddy come out on a couple jobs and work with your guy thats running it now.
> 
> Think thats about it for now I am working with my first company that has a crane and i love it, i feel i have a good grasp on my end of it so far. As mentioned b4 an experienced op. is great to have. Sorry for the ramble. lol
> 
> One that should be in the 'tree guy sayings' thread.....My boss favorite line "Dont be a pig, you'll tip your rig."


 

Don't ride the hook? You me make sure you have a good attachment point above the ball?


----------



## superjunior (Oct 7, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Looks like a nice lil boom truck, we run a lil bigger set-up than that 18ton national no lmi either. Weights hard hard to be exact on even with green log weight charts because of the foliage, seasons change, and many other factors. So think heavy and pick light, according to your charts, and feelings. you said you've been on the tree end of that crane before so should an idea of what size pieces you have taken before, hope you were paying attention the how he set the crane up and positioned the hook around the tree. Im not an operator so i cant tell you much bout pre-tensioning other than its nice my boss (the crane op) is also a climber with plenty of exp. on both sides of the 'hook', and that if you have to much or to lil its not nice as the climber you can usually tell when theres to much or to lilttle when are making you cut, and correct before its ugly, which isnt always so bad but never good n smooth. Cuts is a whole nother story as well different cuts for different situations, personally i like to make only one cut straight up/down/through whenever possible. There is times though when you do like to make a snap cut or rarely you would make a notch. Communication is KEY we discuss everything. Dont ride on the hook and make SURE everyone is wearing their headgear. Climb with a rope bag if you dont already and minimize clutter on your saddle, i never ditch the hand saw though keep that. Split tail system with spliced eyes everywhere is most effective for me. Would be a great idea to have your buddy come out on a couple jobs and work with your guy thats running it now.
> 
> Think thats about it for now I am working with my first company that has a crane and i love it, i feel i have a good grasp on my end of it so far. As mentioned b4 an experienced op. is great to have. Sorry for the ramble. lol
> 
> One that should be in the 'tree guy sayings' thread.....My boss favorite line "Dont be a pig, you'll tip your rig."


 thanks for sharing tb  
riding the hook seems to be the norm around here. what method do you use?


----------



## treevet (Oct 7, 2011)

How much stick you got on this 14 tonner? Good tip when you run out of boom and capacity due to potential shock load or lack of sticky.....hang tops on an eyed 3/4" double braid lanyard (by say 10 ft. long) girth hitched to the tree and r bowlined to the butt of the piece and cut in between by moving the hookup around opposite of where you are cutting. Then grab it with the crane after it is hanging straight down and untie the bowline attached to the piece when the crane op lifts it a little. No shock load. I invented this along w some other stuff.

With all this legislation and even though I have done more crane work and done it longer than anyone on this or any other forum....

I think they should give a new name to the person riding the ball in the ansi and osha stuff. You ain't goin up on your own energy and you aren't climbin ....but rather usually repelling down after the cut or ridin the ball(s). We could name this person???? How bout rapeller....maybe nester??? or for the guy that does this every day and can't do schit else and is other wise basically useless ....how bouts???....

ball massager  or od?


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow u are delusional tv... you really think you invented hanging a top that's outa reach from the tree then picking it with the crane? People have been doing that around here since the skyhook days and I promise you none of them have ever heard of dave shaw. 
Thanks for the morning laugh


----------



## oldirty (Oct 7, 2011)

wow, gayve. after watching the couple vids you put up of your slooooooooow ass crane hackery you got some balls saying you a pioneer or trend setter of anything crane related. you making the statement of inventing anything would be almost the same as your wife saying she invented the dildo because your d ick is too short to reach her G spot. you may have been in this game for a long time but you've sucked at it for the same amount time you been doing it. the only way you could hold my jock strap in the crane game is if i stuffed it in your mouth.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 7, 2011)

oldirty said:


> wow, gayve. after watching the couple vids you put up of your slooooooooow ass crane hackery you got some balls saying you a pioneer or trend setter of anything crane related. you making the statement of inventing anything would be almost the same as your wife saying she invented the dildo because your d ick is too short to reach her G spot. you may have been in this game for a long time but you've sucked at it for the same amount time you been doing it. the only way you could hold my jock strap in the crane game is if i stuffed it in your mouth.


 
Ouch. Can't says he wasn't begging for that one. opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> How much stick you got on this 14 tonner? Good tip when you run out of boom and capacity due to potential shock load or lack of sticky.....hang tops on an eyed 3/4" double braid lanyard (by say 10 ft. long) girth hitched to the tree and r bowlined to the butt of the piece and cut in between by moving the hookup around opposite of where you are cutting. Then grab it with the crane after it is hanging straight down and untie the bowline attached to the piece when the crane op lifts it a little. No shock load. I invented this along w some other stuff.
> 
> With all this legislation and even though I have done more crane work and done it longer than anyone on this or any other forum....
> 
> ...


 
What are some of these other things you invented?? hanging a top and then dicing it up from the bucket? lol.


----------



## treevet (Oct 7, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What are some of these other things you invented?? hanging a top and then dicing it up from the bucket? lol.



:hmm3grin2orange:

You marqueen boys just mad at the old timer cause i xposed youse for the hacks you are on Tbuzz as you got bout a hunerd half assers workin there and nary a dern CA lololol.; (that and me bangin young dirty's momma lol). hunerd sad sack hacks and not a brain between all of em to pass the CA test.:monkey: 


Tisk tisk tisk


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You marqueen boys just mad at the old timer cause i xposed youse for the hacks you are on Tbuzz as you got bout a hunerd half assers workin there and nary a dern CA lololol.; (that and me bangin young dirty's momma lol). hunerd sad sack hacks and not a brain between all of em to pass the CA test.:monkey:
> 
> ...


 
You exposed nothing. I explained our qualifications clearly. 

You however, when someone calls you out you just change the subject. Your posts are utterly hilarious keep them coming. What else have u invented? Any techniques you have pioneered? We are all still smiling over your last claim.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> How much stick you got on this 14 tonner?


 
boom is 61 ft. small I know but it sure beats the hell out of not having one at all. haven't had to do it yet but I thought about having to rope tops down to get it within the cranes reach. still not complaining tho, before a bucket truck and crane I used to have to climb everything. dice up big logs and load or chip by hand..ah the good old days


----------



## Zale (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> How much stick you got on this 14 tonner? Good tip when you run out of boom and capacity due to potential shock load or lack of sticky.....hang tops on an eyed 3/4" double braid lanyard (by say 10 ft. long) girth hitched to the tree and r bowlined to the butt of the piece and cut in between by moving the hookup around opposite of where you are cutting. Then grab it with the crane after it is hanging straight down and untie the bowline attached to the piece when the crane op lifts it a little. No shock load. I invented this along w some other stuff.
> 
> With all this legislation and even though I have done more crane work and done it longer than anyone on this or any other forum....
> 
> ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> How much stick you got on this 14 tonner? Good tip when you run out of boom and capacity due to potential shock load or lack of sticky.....hang tops on an eyed 3/4" double braid lanyard (by say 10 ft. long) girth hitched to the tree and r bowlined to the butt of the piece and cut in between by moving the hookup around opposite of where you are cutting. Then grab it with the crane after it is hanging straight down and untie the bowline attached to the piece when the crane op lifts it a little. No shock load. I invented this along w some other stuff.
> 
> With all this legislation and even though I have done more crane work and done it longer than anyone on this or any other forum....
> 
> ...


 
Listen all I wanna know is what else have ya come up with before the rest , because honestly if its the truth than you deserve just do , thats all and Dave I may have you beat with the crane time , because I was doing 1100 hrs a year for almost 5 years so I believe that gives me almost 5000 hrs or so , so I MAY have ya beat but I am sure that you have 5100 hrs lol


----------



## treevet (Oct 7, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen all I wanna know is what else have ya come up with before the rest , because honestly if its the truth than you deserve just do , thats all and Dave I may have you beat with the crane time , because I was doing 1100 hrs a year for almost 5 years so I believe that gives me almost 5000 hrs or so , so I MAY have ya beat but I am sure that you have 5100 hrs lol


 
Is that tree crane work Eddy?...My first crane job in 1971, 40 years ago and prob done well over a couple thousand. But who cares when you're having fun.


----------



## treevet (Oct 7, 2011)

Zale said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > How much stick you got on this 14 tonner? Good tip when you run out of boom and capacity due to potential shock load or lack of sticky.....hang tops on an eyed 3/4" double braid lanyard (by say 10 ft. long) girth hitched to the tree and r bowlined to the butt of the piece and cut in between by moving the hookup around opposite of where you are cutting. Then grab it with the crane after it is hanging straight down and untie the bowline attached to the piece when the crane op lifts it a little. No shock load. I invented this along w some other stuff.
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 7, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> You exposed nothing. I explained our qualifications clearly.
> 
> You however, when someone calls you out you just change the subject. Your posts are utterly hilarious keep them coming. What else have u invented? Any techniques you have pioneered? We are all still smiling over your last claim.


 
Uhmmmmmm....you took a month of repeated questions to answer and you finally come up with....hey, we got 3 CA's we can call in case of emergency lol. Then stumbled around bout how you gonna take the test, shoulda took the test, coulda took ......yada yada yada umpkin2:


----------



## treevet (Oct 7, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What are some of these other things you invented?? hanging a top and then dicing it up from the bucket? lol.


 
didn't say I invented this stuff....it's natural evolution. It ain't rocket science. But when I started in Jersey in 71, nobody else was doing craners and we didn't have these forums to anal retentively disect every butt scratch on every pick...so I invented everything I did for first 10 years. All worked too. Climbing off the hook to top and setting the choker and rapelling down and making the cut. Setting a eyed lanyard on the hood instead of chokers and rbowine tieing them in. Multi tie ins that Reg thinks he invented as "spider legs" lol, did that in 1971. Moved to Cinci in 81 and nobody was doing any craners here either and I started subbing and renting constantly sometimes month rentals on 23 ton 90 footers. Nobody else around doing crane work cept me. Then all of a sudden...everybody is doing it and guys like Justine think they invented everything lhas to do with crane work......what a hoot. He started doing crane work just 3 or 4 years ago....what a marooon.


----------



## Zale (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> Zale said:
> 
> 
> > Lightbulb in my spare time.
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys all know on here that noooobody has done more tree crane work or any kind of tree work than I have and at 62 I can still more than hang with the kids, ask my gm. He can't believe it. Since Mar., 6 days a week of 8 hour plus days with no misses....me doing all the climbing or whatever it takes to do any job I or anybody would get called on and never missing a beat, never turning anything down. I know more bout tree care than any of you and have paid all my dues and keep payin them....I am a treeman, not a has been or wannabe

And that's why you put up with me

and that's why you love me

and that's why you want to be just like me.

But you gotta put in those 30 or 40 or 20 more years or what ever it takes to get there. But you can't catch up to me until I die. Not plannin on that real soon.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> Is that tree crane work Eddy?...My first crane job in 1971, 40 years ago and prob done well over a couple thousand. But who cares when you're having fun.


 
Actually I don't even count tree crane work as crane work or work for that matter , I spent along time watching the pice come up and sending down and empty choker , the first tree I ever touched a tree with a crane made me laugh actually so easy and so much waiting time , I mean when when you go from a 120 pics a day to 30 things seem to slow to paint drying time ..


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> Is that tree crane work Eddy?...My first crane job in 1971, 40 years ago and prob done well over a couple thousand. But who cares when you're having fun.



Hey TV, was that crane all electric in 71? My boss was telling me about his early crane days, way back in the 70's as well. He said they were all electric and slowwww. Climb on manilla too?


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 7, 2011)

superjunior said:


> boom is 61 ft. small I know but it sure beats the hell out of not having one at all. haven't had to do it yet but I thought about having to rope tops down to get it within the cranes reach. still not complaining tho, before a bucket truck and crane I used to have to climb everything. dice up big logs and load or chip by hand..ah the good old days



You will find all kind of ways to use that crane. If it can save your back, use it!


----------



## GarethVW (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey another crane newbie in OH!! I just bought my first crane and got it back from having some mechanical work on the truck done. (84 Ford F800 with a national 12.5 ton crane) 65' main stick w/ jib that will put me just under 100'. I am exited and nervous to try it out. I am thankful for the good info on here to help us newbies get started in the right direction.


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 7, 2011)

GarethVW said:


> Hey another crane newbie in OH!! I just bought my first crane and got it back from having some mechanical work on the truck done. (84 Ford F800 with a national 12.5 ton crane) 65' main stick w/ jib that will put me just under 100'. I am exited and nervous to try it out. I am thankful for the good info on here to help us newbies get started in the right direction.


 
be aware that a 12.5 ton crane with about 35' of jib will be almost usless at that point and I would highly advise agaist using the jibs to make picks unless they are very very tiny the only time I am aware of the jib on our small (12 or 14 ton) crane being used was to pick trimmings out of a backyard because we couldn't get them out of the yard with out going through the house otherwise that thing was maxed with like 4-500 pounds with both jibs on it thing looked like it needed some viagra or something...


----------



## oldirty (Oct 7, 2011)

no tree to big said:


> looked like it needed some viagra or something...


 
much like tv if he even wants a wiggle from that shriveled up thumb poking out his pubes. 

hey gayve, all them 40 years of huff'n 2 stroke and diesel exhaust has seem to gotten to ya or its your early onset alzheimer's... i done told you i been a part of taking trees down via crane for like 14 years now minus a few years at a craneless company. 10 yr climber. 

and also regarding the the CA. it is a load of horseshat used for those that can't excel in the effort so they use an easy test to pad their stats. hell man i know of a ctsp with double arb cert looking for work as we speak. why? cause he couldn't do the work. 

even though you wanted the truce and i never accepted the cease fire is off. keep posting your hackery proving that 40 yrs of experience ain't sh it or means chit. you a stiff old man. 

got a hard hat yet?


----------



## Reg (Oct 7, 2011)

treevet said:


> Multi tie ins that Reg thinks he invented as "spider legs" lol, did that in 1971.



Dave, W T F are you going on about now?

That silly term 'spider-legs' has nothing to do with me. I just designed a bag to pack them in....nothing more. If they were banned from use tomorrow I honestly wouldn't bat an eyelid.....expept for the loss of bag sales perhaps. 

The truth is I probably use singles way more than most....sometimes just to see the look on peoples (other climbers) faces who cant comprehend that kind of control, and remind them of the gap that exists between them and I. 

And when they asked me how am I able to do that with such self assurance of course I tell them its practice so not to appear arrogant.....but the truth is its ablility, not time served. Same reason why most of our champions of either sport or game are young men, and rarely over 40. 

FWIW I know lots of guys who've been doing treework since the 60's and 70's....I'm guessing they were $hit at it then as evidently they still are now. No offense

I'd admire your ever-competitive spirit, but it seems you've been going way too far with it more recently. Not every topic has to be a fight about who's done this and that. Ease up a little:msp_thumbup:


----------



## superjunior (Oct 8, 2011)

GarethVW said:


> Hey another crane newbie in OH!! I just bought my first crane and got it back from having some mechanical work on the truck done. (84 Ford F800 with a national 12.5 ton crane) 65' main stick w/ jib that will put me just under 100'. I am exited and nervous to try it out. I am thankful for the good info on here to help us newbies get started in the right direction.


 
congrats on your new machine! pics? some solid advice/warnings and things to think about in this thread, other then the old timers squabelling :smile2:


----------



## treevet (Oct 8, 2011)

Reg said:


> The truth is I probably use singles way more than most....sometimes just to see the look on peoples
> 
> 
> > (other climbers) faces who cant comprehend that kind of control, and remind them of the gap that exists between them and I.
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 8, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Hey TV, was that crane all electric in 71? My boss was telling me about his early crane days, way back in the 70's as well. He said they were all electric and slowwww. Climb on manilla too?


 
No man, they were gas, and I'd still climb on manilla if someone gave me a length of it.


----------



## Reg (Oct 8, 2011)

treevet said:


> Reg said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is I probably use singles way more than most....sometimes just to see the look on peoples
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 8, 2011)

Reg said:


> sometimes just to see the look on peoples (other climbers) faces who cant comprehend that kind of control, and remind them of the gap that exists between them and I.
> :


 
right here for one.

Also....I have seen maybe 50 or a hundred of your vids over the years and don't think I have ever seen you move from point a to point b. Maybe do a vid in real time sometime....that is reality isn't it.


----------



## Reg (Oct 8, 2011)

treevet said:


> right here for one.
> 
> Also....I have seen maybe 50 or a hundred of your vids over the years and don't think I have ever seen you move from point a to point b. Maybe do a vid in real time sometime....that is reality isn't it.



No Dave, read what it says again. When have I ever said that I do stuff that nobody else is doing?

You want to see a video of me moving from a to b? lol....what for, that would be boring as hell wouldn't it:msp_biggrin:....for most people at least. Maybe you should go to the comps or a rec climb Dave....lots of climbing to watch there.


----------



## treevet (Oct 8, 2011)

Reg said:


> No Dave, read what it says again. When have I ever said that I do stuff that nobody else is doing?
> 
> You want to see a video of me moving from a to b? lol....what for, that would be boring as hell wouldn't it:msp_biggrin:....for most people at least. Maybe you should go to the comps or a rec climb Dave....lots of climbing to watch there.


 
I think you made my point. You not doing anything or on any level above what a top level climber is doing and they are all over the place. I am still easily one at 62 and whatever you can do....I can do and do it on a daily basis. (cept maybe make those flashy videos lol).

As for all the best atheletes being under 40.....is that maybe your assessment cause you be 39? You no spring chicken yourself.umpkin2:

Gotta get back to work, lunch is over, its been a hoot....boss man give you the day off today? Make hay while the sunshines son, gonna get cold up there soon.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 8, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> Don't ride the hook? You me make sure you have a good attachment point above the ball?


 
ya ride the ball not the actual hook itself


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 8, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> ya ride the ball not the actual hook itself



Definitely safer. Although "riding the ball" does sound pretty gay.


----------



## Reg (Oct 8, 2011)

treevet said:


> I think you made my point. You not doing anything or on any level above what a top level climber is doing and they are all over the place. I am still easily one at 62 and whatever you can do....I can do and do it on a daily basis. (cept maybe make those flashy videos lol).
> 
> As for all the best atheletes being under 40.....is that maybe your assessment cause you be 39? You no spring chicken yourself.umpkin2:
> 
> Gotta get back to work, lunch is over, its been a hoot....boss man give you the day off today? Make hay while the sunshines son, gonna get cold up there soon.



Not sure even you know what your point is Dave....except shouting off at how great you are at every opportunity, totally unprovoked. Why do you keep doing that of late?

Carry on all you like but in future please leave my name out of the equation. Never once in public have I either comparably or discreditably challenged Dave Shaw or anyone else's character in such a way. 

Also, FWIW I haven't had a sole boss in 18 years....throughout the period I generally work for several companies at a time. I'm certified, equipped and insured. Nobody is obliged to hire me, but it appears they choose to do so to speed up production. But whichever 'boss' I represent on a given day I try to do so with the up-most pride and professionalism....and I'd like to think the respect is mutual, we all just generally want to keep the work coming in. 

39, 40, 66....makes no odds to me, I'll continue to do my best in the job wherever it takes me next. Canada is my 4th country of residence, each being quite a contrast in both culture and treework thus far.....strengthening a particular discipline, being that I'll never, even at 62, allow myself to believe that I have seen, done and know it all. To reach that stage would feel like I had truly lost something....but hey that's just me.

whatever was the origin of this thread, Im sorry for my part in the derail.


----------



## treevet (Oct 8, 2011)

Reg said:


> > Not sure even you know what your point is Dave
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Reg (Oct 9, 2011)

treevet said:


> Reg said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 9, 2011)

Reg said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > > ‘Point of’ Dave? perhaps ‘motive’ would have been a more accurate description on what I meant. Why would you drag my name up in a thread that I had nothing prior to do with and wrongly suggest that I laid claim to some craning technique, which ironically has nothing to do with what the thread was about. Please show me where I ever made any such claim?
> ...


----------



## treekiller (Oct 9, 2011)

> didn't say I invented this stuff....it's natural evolution. It ain't rocket science. *But when I started in Jersey in 71, nobody else was doing craners* and we didn't have these forums to anal retentively disect every butt scratch on every pick...so I invented everything I did for first 10 years. All worked too. Climbing off the hook to top and setting the choker and rapelling down and making the cut. Setting a eyed lanyard on the hood instead of chokers and rbowine tieing them in. Multi tie ins that Reg thinks he invented as "spider legs" lol, did that in 1971. Moved to Cinci in 81 and nobody was doing any craners here either and I started subbing and renting constantly sometimes month rentals on 23 ton 90 footers. Nobody else around doing crane work cept me. Then all of a sudden...everybody is doing it and guys like Justine think they invented everything lhas to do with crane work......what a hoot. He started doing crane work just 3 or 4 years ago....what a marooon.



Treevet was wondering if you remember the company you worked for when you where starting out in Jersey in 71. I did some tree work back then in Jersey. Just wondering if we worked for the same company?


----------



## treevet (Oct 9, 2011)

treekiller said:


> Treevet was wondering if you remember the company you worked for when you where starting out in Jersey in 71. I did some tree work back then in Jersey. Just wondering if we worked for the same company?


 
Started with a few "work outta the house and park on street" co.s. when I got outta the Marines and back from VNam. Worked for 2 Bartlett yards...iscattaway and Flemington (still got family there), Tamke, and my favorite was Shearer Penn outta Trenton working mostly in Princeton.

Just emailed back in forth with a guy I recognized his name from Shearer named Irish (he put up an ad for help on this forum) but he was just a beginner then, while I was a full time climber for them for a year while I was waiting for my license revocation to end and start my own co.

Where'd you live?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 9, 2011)

treevet said:


> Started with a few "work outta the house and park on street" co.s. when I got outta the Marines and back from VNam. Worked for 2 Bartlett yards...iscattaway and Flemington (still got family there), Tamke, and my favorite was Shearer Penn outta Trenton working mostly in Princeton.
> 
> Just emailed back in forth with a guy I recognized his name from Shearer named Irish (he put up an ad for help on this forum) but he was just a beginner then, while I was a full time climber for them for a year while I was waiting for my license revocation to end and start my own co.
> 
> Where'd you live?


 
Ya know shearer Penn is still around I worked with them at the college of New Jersey a few years back, they were clearing trees so we could set up our crane I mean they are a real class act , nice guys nice machines and they don't #### around half of the tree never even touches the ground with them they had about 5 log trucks lined up at all times catching wood and taking it over there holding yard somewhere ...


----------



## Reg (Oct 9, 2011)

treevet said:


> Reg said:
> 
> 
> > treevet said:
> ...


----------



## deevo (Oct 9, 2011)

Reg said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > Reg said:
> ...


----------



## superjunior (Oct 9, 2011)

you guys got links to some of these vids?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 9, 2011)

deevo said:


> Reg said:
> 
> 
> > treevet said:
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 9, 2011)

Like said by some....different strokes for different blokes. I have a much more discerning taste I suppose than some on here and maybe Reg himself in regards to his video content. To me it is boring seeing time and again ...the cut....the detachment...the sailing away. 

Would like to see the guy climb. I suppose he is good. He says he is good. Everyone assumes he is good. Well then....let's see it. I wanna see a good climber work a crane job...not the mundane sequence I described above. He can say "look at your vid". I am not the video guy. I am a two man op and don't have a camera man. 

Plus he is the forum poster boy/pretty boy. Nobody can ruffle his feathers without being bad guy. I like being the bad boy sometimes and....

Want to see him climb thru a crane job to see what he's got. 

He shows a vid of dropping some tall skinny excurrent Christmas trees and taking some tops off others. I suggest that is easy work. It ruffles his feathers. I guess he spikes up a tall skinny tree and tops them and drops them just better than anyone else? Slam or top a few 10 to 20 foot dia redwoods and/or take the top out of em and you are taking a little step outta the ordinary.

Til then....wake me up when they are over. You put the vids up...enter free speech...you get my comments whether you like them or not.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 9, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> deevo said:
> 
> 
> > Reg said:
> ...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 9, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Nailsbeats said:
> 
> 
> > deevo said:
> ...


----------



## Reg (Oct 9, 2011)

treevet said:


> Like said by some....different strokes for different blokes. I have a much more discerning taste I suppose than some on here and maybe Reg himself in regards to his video content. To me it is boring seeing time and again ...the cut....the detachment...the sailing away.
> 
> Would like to see the guy climb. I suppose he is good. He says he is good. Everyone assumes he is good. Well then....let's see it. I wanna see a good climber work a crane job...not the mundane sequence I described above. He can say "look at your vid". I am not the video guy. I am a two man op and don't have a camera man.
> 
> ...




Fear not Dave, you have not ruffled my feathers, nor have you ever. That is the privilege of but one person in my life who it seems has a God given ability to do so when the mood takes her....but I surely retain the right to respond as best and as truthfully as I can to all this stuff, no?

On the contrary I’ve tried to been patient and non-confrontational in answering your various questions, assumptions and criticisms about my work, videos, career and lifestyle choices. Even your latest ridiculously unfounded branding of me as a pretty poster-boy is really just water off a ducks back....even if it does appear a little mean spirited on your part. Further-still, apparently, now I should go out and murder some old growth redwoods to prove my worth. Well I’ve never actually lived in California so that opportunity would be unlikely to present itself as of yet....I say ‘yet’ for obvious reasons....but you can’t hold that against me surely! 

While we’re on the subject, you know Dave it is not inconceivable to suggest that I’d already tackled larger and more dangerous trees as a mere 20 year old climber working in Australia than what you have in your whole 38 years working in Cinci and Jersey. Guess we’ll never know for sure but stranger things have happened. Just sayin.

Just because someone else’s path and preferences don’t mirror that of your own doesn’t make it wrong. If you're happy with the way your life has turned out then fine....but surely that’s not justification for trying to poke holes in my set of circumstances. 

Back to the videos, if they’re so boring to you, why on earth have you continued to watch all 60 of them? Logic would suggest that a person with such apparent low regard for the content would have given up at number 20 at the very latest!

I still respect you Dave, and I like you because you remind me of someone. But....




> And that's why you put up with me
> 
> and that's why you love me
> 
> and that's why you want to be just like me.



After what’s been said here I definitely *do not *want to be like you.....and may God strike me down if the day ever comes that I resemble your conduct throughout the latter part of this thread. I really hope that you don’t call upon me to further partake for that matter. Thanks


----------



## treevet (Oct 9, 2011)

Reg said:


> Fear not Dave, you have not ruffled my feathers, nor have you ever. That is the privilege of but one person in my life who it seems has a God given ability to do so when the mood takes her....but I surely retain the right to respond as best and as truthfully as I can to all this stuff, no?
> 
> On the contrary I’ve tried to been patient and non-confrontational in answering your various questions, assumptions and criticisms about my work, videos, career and lifestyle choices. Even your latest ridiculously unfounded branding of me as a pretty poster-boy is really just water off a ducks back....even if it does appear a little mean spirited on your part. Further-still, apparently, now I should go out and murder some old growth redwoods to prove my worth. Well I’ve never actually lived in California so that opportunity would be unlikely to present itself as of yet....I say ‘yet’ for obvious reasons....but you can’t hold that against me surely!
> 
> ...



Methinks thou dost protest too much but....

Mission accomplished ....feathers sufficiently ruffled imo. Don't ask me why that was my intention as I am not sure but some people just need to have their perfectly coiffed hair mussed up a little.

No need to "partake in the matter" any further lol. Please resume your normal functions.


----------



## Reg (Oct 9, 2011)

treevet said:


> Methinks thou dost protest too much but....
> 
> Mission accomplished ....feathers sufficiently ruffled imo. Don't ask me why that was my intention as I am not sure but some people just need to have their perfectly coiffed hair mussed up a little.
> 
> No need to "partake in the matter" any further lol. Please resume your normal functions.


 
there's no protest Dave, but anything less thorough might appear rude on my part....now I definitely wouldn't want that. Perhaps its best to let others judge what, if anything you have accomplished. Goodnight pal


----------



## superjunior (Oct 10, 2011)

superjunior said:


> you guys got links to some of these vids?


 
yes.. no?...


----------



## Reg (Oct 10, 2011)

superjunior said:


> yes.. no?...


 I'll pm you in a minute.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 10, 2011)

Reg said:


> I'll pm you in a minute.


 
thanks. hey Reg what kind of radio do you use to communicate with the crane operator? is it attached to your hard hat?


----------



## Reg (Oct 10, 2011)

superjunior said:


> thanks. hey Reg what kind of radio do you use to communicate with the crane operator? is it attached to your hard hat?



The one I have at the moment is a standard radio that plugs into the ear-muff; the earmuff has a mike attached. It is not voice activated, instead i have to push a button on the side of the muff. Sorry I dont have a photo. Hand-signals have their place, and should be learnt of course, but radios take you to a whole different level of fine tuning your techniques. Personally speaking, I was a little slow to realise that having spent years wiggling fingers and thumbs around in and between foliage. 

If I were just breaking into crane work like yourselves, I would very politely ask someone like Marques Tree Service (member at AS) can you volunteer yourselves for a week at the benefit of witnessing a large scale operation on a day-to-day basis. Failing that, Mayer tree are another big one, who incidently I believe are hosting a crane/climbing workshop within the next couple of weeks. I have personally accepted passengers in the past to visit a site and come up in the tree where I've explained my objectives on a particular task, but dont like to give advice as such over the net because its just so open for mis-interpretation without knowing the person you're speaking to....and its a potentially lethal game where nothing can ever, ever be left to chance. From the feedback I recieved, you cant beat being there and witnessing first hand as opposed to reading and watching on a screen. Good luck


----------



## superjunior (Oct 10, 2011)

Reg said:


> The one I have at the moment is a standard radio that plugs into the ear-muff; the earmuff has a mike attached. It is not voice activated, instead i have to push a button on the side of the muff. Sorry I dont have a photo. Hand-signals have their place, and should be learnt of course, but radios take you to a whole different level of fine tuning your techniques. Personally speaking, I was a little slow to realise that having spent years wiggling fingers and thumbs around in and between foliage.
> 
> If I were just breaking into crane work like yourselves, I would very politely ask someone like Marques Tree Service (member at AS) can you volunteer yourselves for a week at the benefit of witnessing a large scale operation on a day-to-day basis. Failing that, Mayer tree are another big one, who incidently I believe are hosting a crane/climbing workshop within the next couple of weeks. I have personally accepted passengers in the past to visit a site and come up in the tree where I've explained my objectives on a particular task, but dont like to give advice as such over the net because its just so open for mis-interpretation without knowing the person you're speaking to....and its a potentially lethal game where nothing can ever, ever be left to chance. From the feedback I recieved, you cant beat being there and witnessing first hand as opposed to reading and watching on a screen. Good luck


 
thanks. yes got the hand signals down but there has been a couple times where one of us couldn't see the other and that wasn't an option. guess i'm used to screaming from up a tree but i'm gettin old man. can't scream as loud as I used to. and when the chipper gets fired up...
Gonna look into a set of 2-ways.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 10, 2011)

Reg said:


> I would very politely ask someone like Marques Tree Service (member at AS) can you volunteer yourselves for a week at the benefit of witnessing a large scale operation on a day-to-day basis.


 


reg! that has the potential to be a half whack.... is it? 


and its marquis tree. lol.

not sure i'd want all these people trying to learn from us though because everyone around here is doing a fine job of doing it there own way and that is working out fantastic for us..... you know what i'm say'n, buddy? 


stay safe reg. a pro in the tree and on the net as well.


----------



## Reg (Oct 10, 2011)

oldirty said:


> reg! that has the potential to be a half whack.... is it?
> 
> 
> and its marquis tree. lol.
> ...



Marquis Tree, thats what I meant. Not been the best day.

I know exactly what you mean, but there's no harm in asking right. Cheers


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 10, 2011)

Sry to hijack the thread more but a question to some other climbers who do crane work regularly, what friction hitch and cord/climb line combo you use for crane work. And you always keep your rope bag hanging from you? And what kinda bad you using. 

I use a distil tied with 8mm bee-line on bluemoon rope with a micro pulley. Seems after a cpl up and downs pulling it through it seems to get tighter. Senior climber on our crew runs a split tail blakes no pulley when doing crane removals, but he doesnt climb to many/if any picks.

Just wondering what you guys are using in the tree and since most of you are already on this thread figured it be a good spot for it.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 10, 2011)

200ft of hi-vis safety orange line and distel using 10mm beeline and a medium size rope bag. 2 biners and a large dogsnap for the hardware. if you taking your sweet time the prussic will stay supple but once you start heating it up then the knot'll start getting tight. plus you already using a skinny cord so that thing may as well be a shoelace for ya once you do a couple rap's.

wear some gloves with some palm and you can race to your cut spot and not worry about the heat.


i'd recommend going bigger on the prussic cord.

edit: believe it or not if ya keep a loose knot it won't want to bind up on you. grab the distal knot top and bottom between the fingers of both hands and rotate away from the way you turn on the rope tying your knot whenever you get the chance. that way you can move more freely.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 10, 2011)

oldirty said:


> 200ft of hi-vis safety orange line and distel using 10mm beeline and a medium size rope bag. 2 biners and a large dogsnap for the hardware. if you taking your sweet time the prussic will stay supple but once you start heating it up then the knot'll start getting tight. plus you already using a skinny cord so that thing may as well be a shoelace for ya once you do a couple rap's.
> 
> wear some gloves with some palm and you can race to your cut spot and not worry about the heat.
> 
> ...


 
i do loosen it from time to time i go with the skinny beeline since im not using a half inch rope, i used 3/8th cord b4 i switch to the bluemoon/poision ivy rope, ill half to pick up some 10mm beeline see how it holds


----------



## mr. holden wood (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg said:


> Marquis Tree, thats what I meant. Not been the best day.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, but there's no harm in asking right. Cheers


 
Reg, P.M me when you are ready to cut and run from those hillbillys in B.C. Tree vet is still searching for his jaw when he found out what I make just a hour or so from ya down here. If you can work in the states seattle is the mecca for arborists. Stay safe and stay positive, many here are very appreciative of your time on this site.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 11, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> Reg, P.M me when you are ready to cut and run from those hillbillys in B.C. Tree vet is still searching for his jaw when he found out what I make just a hour or so from ya down here. If you can work in the states seattle is the mecca for arborists. Stay safe and stay positive, many here are very appreciative of your time on this site.


 
I used to work for smith brothers in lake forest park back in 1988 and 89. they still around?


----------



## treevet (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg said:


> I'll pm you in a minute.


 
Seems like lots of teachin goin round here for a non teachin guy like yourself Reggo. Just sayin'.

Hey, maybe you can tell Hole in the Wood to stop pm'in me all sorts of abusive rhetoric as he thinks you are, in his words, "tender" and gonna run away crying off the playground like a little schoolgirl leavin him heartbroken and bereft. See he couldn't contain himself and asked you out on a date lol. 

Pls. resume this highly technical discussion on crane work lol. Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## Reg (Oct 11, 2011)

treevet said:


> Seems like lots of teachin goin round here for a non teachin guy like yourself Reggo. Just sayin'.
> 
> Hey, maybe you can tell Hole in the Wood to stop pm'in me all sorts of abusive rhetoric as he thinks you are, in his words, "tender" and gonna run away crying off the playground like a little schoolgirl leavin him heartbroken and bereft. See he couldn't contain himself and asked you out on a date lol.
> 
> Pls. resume this highly technical discussion on crane work lol. Sorry for the interruption.



And Good Morning to you too Dave.

Didn't you leave the forum in anger just a couple of weeks ago? But now you're back....nothing wrong with having a change of heart and it seems whatever was at the root of that conflict was all forgiven. When I asked you to ease up earlier it was only out of concern, because I fear that you were not quite ready to come return.

My advice to you is to send the link of this thread to someone you trust and let them pass an honest opinion of your contributions here....cause from the guy I knew of old, you're not making much sense mate. Like I've said in previous years, if anyone has a serious beef with me that they'd like to express in person, or just to put their feet up for a while at TCi expo next month....look for the Stein USA booth, we are a friendly bunch. thanks again.


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg said:


> And Good Morning to you too Dave.
> 
> Didn't you leave the forum in anger just a couple of weeks ago? But now you're back....nothing wrong with having a change of heart and it seems whatever was at the root of that conflict was all forgiven. When I asked you to ease up earlier it was only out of concern, because I fear that you werre not quite ready to come return.
> 
> My advice to you is to send the link of this thread to someone you trust and let them pass an honest opinion of your contributions here....cause from the guy I knew from old, you're not making much sense mate. Like I've said in previous years, if anyone has a serious beef with me that they'd like to express in person, or just to put their feet up for a while at TCi expo next month....look for the Stein USA booth, we are a friendly bunch. thanks again.


 
Reg I hope you laugh at tv's posts like I do, I find his negativity and delusions of grandeur great comedy. Last time he went thru the threads being an A hole he blamed it on the heat. I don't buy it something is eating away at him. Who knows, money, health, relationship, old age...or it could just he is struggling with his own insignificance. I know a few guys in our area that "used to be the only show in town" they tell stories just like tv. I am sure I must be tough to go from that to having to watch younger guys aggressively grow ...
or dave could just be a bored jerk that gets his jollies by picking internet fights for no reason, laughing while he is typing bs


----------



## treevet (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg said:


> And Good Morning to you too Dave.
> 
> Didn't you leave the forum in anger just a couple of weeks ago? But now you're back....nothing wrong with having a change of heart and it seems whatever was at the root of that conflict was all forgiven. When I asked you to ease up earlier it was only out of concern, because I fear that you were not quite ready to come return.
> 
> My advice to you is to send the link of this thread to someone you trust and let them pass an honest opinion of your contributions here....cause from the guy I knew of old, you're not making much sense mate. Like I've said in previous years, if anyone has a serious beef with me that they'd like to express in person, or just to put their feet up for a while at TCi expo next month....look for the Stein USA booth, we are a friendly bunch. thanks again.


 
Hmmmm, print out this thread, take it to a psychologist, and get some treatment? Very sound prescription....I will take it under advisement. Another possibility in keeping my sharp tongue in check might be to sell widgets to the members of the forum and then I would have to behave in order to get more sales on widgets. I'm all set now with a plan....even 2 plans. :-} 

In keeping with this thread in theme if not subject, thought I might submit a little comic interlude for your approval (Reggo) and thought provocation. Nothing personal intended ofcourse. Here it is humbly embedded.....

http://www.hulu.com/watch/4101/saturday-night-live-cooking-with-the-anal-rententive-chef


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 11, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## chris_girard (Oct 11, 2011)

> put their feet up for a while at TCi expo next month....look for the Stein USA booth, we are a friendly bunch. thanks again.



Reg buddy, you know that I'll be spending a lot of time with you at the EXPO chatting about not only trees but things that really matter like family and life.

Looking forward to seeing you again my friend.

-Chris


----------



## oldirty (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg said:


> ....look for the Stein USA booth, we are a friendly bunch. thanks again.


 
what are the chances of a crane rope bag being there?

hey reg, you climbing (off crane or spike) with a full wrap yet (seeing how the west coast is full wrap territory after all)? or do you anyway? just curious. 

don't know why i have such a hard on for the full wrap but if they made one for the 200t i'd put one on that little rippah as well.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 11, 2011)

chris_girard said:


> Reg buddy, you know that I'll be spending a lot of time with you at the EXPO chatting about not only trees but things that really matter like family and life.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again my friend.
> 
> -Chris


 
63 posts in 8 years, chris? whats up with that, you only hang here when reg is around? lol.

you coming back down this way anytime soon?


----------



## Reg (Oct 11, 2011)

treevet said:


> Hmmmm, print out this thread, take it to a psychologist, and get some treatment? Very sound prescription....I will take it under advisement. Another possibility in keeping my sharp tongue in check might be to sell widgets to the members of the forum and then I would have to behave in order to get more sales on widgets. I'm all set now with a plan....even 2 plans. :-}
> 
> In keeping with this thread in theme if not subject, thought I might submit a little comic interlude for your approval (Reggo) and thought provocation. Nothing personal intended ofcourse. Here it is humbly embedded.....
> 
> Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Cooking with the Anal Rententive Chef



I cant view that video here in Canada Dave....so it is indeed in-keeping with your other posts in not provocing much of anything.

All I have done in this thread is give you information....including the opportunity to meet in person as I'm really not sure what else will satisfy you....as it seems nothing else I have said on the forum has. 

For the record, Stein USA are sponsors of arboristsite so if I did want to plug the products (which I haven't) I wouldn't be breaking the rules.
I'm sure Shaw Tree Surgeons has been metioned many times also over the years, if not more, and its not really frowned upon either. People dont just give you their money because they percieve you to be a nice guy on the net. Next?


----------



## deevo (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg said:


> And Good Morning to you too Dave.
> 
> Didn't you leave the forum in anger just a couple of weeks ago? But now you're back....nothing wrong with having a change of heart and it seems whatever was at the root of that conflict was all forgiven. When I asked you to ease up earlier it was only out of concern, because I fear that you were not quite ready to come return.
> 
> My advice to you is to send the link of this thread to someone you trust and let them pass an honest opinion of your contributions here....cause from the guy I knew of old, you're not making much sense mate. Like I've said in previous years, if anyone has a serious beef with me that they'd like to express in person, or just to put their feet up for a while at TCi expo next month....look for the Stein USA booth, we are a friendly bunch. thanks again.


 
I'll be sure to come by as a few of us from Ontario will be heading down. I don't have any beefs with you as stated earlier. Glad your having fun out in BC! I will come by and chat with you for sure mate!


----------



## mr. holden wood (Oct 11, 2011)

treevet said:


> Seems like lots of teachin goin round here for a non teachin guy like yourself Reggo. Just sayin'.
> 
> Hey, maybe you can tell Hole in the Wood to stop pm'in me all sorts of abusive rhetoric as he thinks you are, in his words, "tender" and gonna run away crying off the playground like a little schoolgirl leavin him heartbroken and bereft. See he couldn't contain himself and asked you out on a date lol.
> 
> Pls. resume this highly technical discussion on crane work lol. Sorry for the interruption.


 
Personally i'm glad you came slinkin back here, you crack me up. But you better believe Ill pm ya to shut up ya crazy coot. Reg, brings some of the most insightful info to this site and has more then his fair share of tree cred. Some guys though, aren't looking or willing to talk chit everytime they post. Please learn to recognize who they are before you run off all the legit climbers here.
As far as crane advice for a newbie, none better then I. Did my first 2 crane removals last week. Both co's had over 15 years experience. They would lower me right to the choke point and signal me down to the cut point. Most of the time I was on the same page but at times I was not. Couldn't imagine doing a job with a inexperienced operator, worth every penny to hire someone on untill you got a handfull of jobs under your belt.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Oct 11, 2011)

superjunior said:


> I used to work for smith brothers in lake forest park back in 1988 and 89. they still around?


 
Ya man,still see them around from time to time. From Seattle to Ohio, she better be hot. No other reason to make that move


----------



## oldirty (Oct 11, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> Couldn't imagine doing a job with a inexperienced operator, worth every penny to hire someone on untill you got a handfull of jobs under your belt.



the last company i was at. they were starting to let one of the longer tenured employee run the crane. now keep in mind that i had watched this kid work for like almost 2 yrs and damn was i always on my toes if he was doing anything around me. i wouldn't say frightening would be the right word but wreckless could be.

anyway once they handed him the keys to the crane i handed the crane climbing duties of to a rookie-ish to the crane game climber. in those 2 weeks until my notice was up i saw some funny ass chit. the best was when i totally recommended against what they wanted to pick from an ash tree and then watched as the climber pinched his saw and the op literally popped the pick about 5ft off the stem and then smashed back onto the log as an oblivious climber looked around......

lol.

that crane is still going out too. thing is beat. saw it the other day when we crossed paths out during the day and i stopped to show off the new 75ft bucket i was cruising in. 

again, lol.


----------



## Reg (Oct 11, 2011)

oldirty said:


> what are the chances of a crane rope bag being there?
> 
> hey reg, you climbing (off crane or spike) with a full wrap yet (seeing how the west coast is full wrap territory after all)? or do you anyway? just curious.
> 
> don't know why i have such a hard on for the full wrap but if they made one for the 200t i'd put one on that little rippah as well.



There's every chance Justin, and I wont go back on what was agreed previously.

Lots of full wraps around here, but Ive yet indulge. I can see where it might help cutting a humboldt, or even a little more accuracy on a horizontal. Although I would assume its going to hinder you making a cut really low to the ground? Is there more?


Look forward to meeting you Deevo, and anyone else for that matter.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg said:


> Although I would assume its going to hinder you making a cut really low to the ground? Is there more?
> 
> .


 
kinda hard to describe.... but say you blocking down wood. you make your face cut and on the angle cut because of the half wrap you half to reposition to comfortably make the cut. so it goes something like a quick backbar flat cut and than a quick saw flip and then cut the angle without moving. bang, a perfect notch without moving too much. with the full wrap you can stay right where you are on that angle cut because the extra bar and easily cut. 

or say you out on a limb and you reaching to make a cut because of that wrap you can cut from the clutch side and do it without having to change your positioning. or if you on the ground and you know the once the wood is cut it'll go somewhere and angrily. the half wrap is going to force you to cut from one side of the saw and that side could be the danger side.... instead you get to cut on the clutch side and be able to be not in the bite so to speak.

regarding the flush stump cut, yeah you do lose some ability to get real low but i hate real low cut into the stump because that is where all the crap is that'll dull a chain. one way i try to get low is to find the lowest part of the stump and put the saw tip there. that way once the cut is made its the contour of the ground that dictates stump height. totally flat surface and sure there'll be a 3 or 4 inch high stump and if thats the case i hope the salesman sold the stumps! but i look at that as NMP. not my problem.

do me a favor reg, and just give it a shot. i promise you that climbing with a full wrap opens up a whole new set of cuts for in the tree. i won't climb with out one now.... unless i have to that is (marquis's 395xp has a half wrap as does my ms660) but my climbing saw does! (371xp personal and 372xpw for the company saw)


----------



## superjunior (Oct 12, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> Ya man,still see them around from time to time. From Seattle to Ohio, she better be hot. No other reason to make that move


 
family issues man, had to go back. i did meet my bride here and yeppers she's pretty darn hot. Still miss Seattle though..
Tried contacting Rodney and Jim several times with no success, those old coots got to be older then dirt by now. Hope they're doin well


----------



## chris_girard (Oct 12, 2011)

oldirty said:


> 63 posts in 8 years, chris? whats up with that, you only hang here when reg is around? lol.
> 
> you coming back down this way anytime soon?



Yeah, I don't post here often Justin, though I've been a member for years...I almost always just post on the Buzz, but this thread seemed so interesting that I couldn't resist it, LOL.

My own schedule is slowing up now, so for sure I'll be coming down to see you guys soon hopefully.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 12, 2011)

treevet;3202482Seems like you enjoyed learning. Have you stopped now? The ISA is beginning to have tangental certs. I am studying right now for a Hazard Tree Assessor Certification test they started recently I am going to take soon. With that and any certs comes new requirements for continuing Education Units (CEU's). With that comes huge opportunity for additional income from assessing high risk trees and making contacts that puts your service on jobs as a result of those contacts.QUOTE said:


> I'm studying for this cert myself, taking the test next weds. So what do you think of it so far?


----------



## treevet (Oct 12, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> treevet;3202482Seems like you enjoyed learning. Have you stopped now? The ISA is beginning to have tangental certs. I am studying right now for a Hazard Tree Assessor Certification test they started recently I am going to take soon. With that and any certs comes new requirements for continuing Education Units (CEU's). With that comes huge opportunity for additional income from assessing high risk trees and making contacts that puts your service on jobs as a result of those contacts.QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm studying for this cert myself, taking the test next weds. So what do you think of it so far?
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 12, 2011)

superjunior said:


> Just picked up a crane last week. Got it from a friend of mine who got himself a bigger one. I use him on jobs when a crane is needed and the little experience I have using one is from him telling me where to place the straps, make the cuts, ect.. I gotta admit it makes me very nervous and making big cuts over my head is very unnerving. We used it on a few jobs last week and oh boy is it a time saver. don't have much experience with one though and either does one of my ground guys who is now the crane operator. we're both kind of learning together. The basics seem to be about the same but this is a whole new ball game really. The few jobs we did last week seem to go real smooth with us just taking our time and good communication. A good rule of thumb I've always kinda went by is smaller is usually safer, not about to try testing limits here.
> 
> So any advise for this crane newbie? Any do's and don'ts you want to throw out there, I'm all ears.We'll be using it on a job at a church tommorro. nasty maple take down - tops are all rotted with one broken out and sitting on the roof, cabled...will be able to use the bucket truck on this one though. thanks ahead
> Dan



Didn't have time to play yesterday but in keeping with the topic....the best way to get better OPERATING (your) crane is PRACTICE. I have been operating in a small lot til now for years and ye ...err decades. I do some firewood with Timberwolf stuff and have a bin that helps move a half cord into trucks. My gm is constantly moving around logs, huge bins stuffed with firewood, the splitter, the conveyor, the sprayer, the small (Biggie's now) grinder....all in extremely tight confines...

Many trucks and equipment and a building, fence, a protruding expensive security light etc etc would get damaged with any mistake. Great way to learn how to operate. Practice makes perfect.

Same thing with you climbing off crano. Practice practice... leave the bucket home sometimes even if you can use it and give you and your op a chance to practice. All the vids in the world and seminars lack the best learning opportunity and that is hands on practice and time (hours) in. 

Also memorize the chart not just refer to it. It can be done. Memorize some of the more common in your area log weights from lthe Green Log Weight Chart as well. On a small crane like yours a lot of finesse is possible from "feel" with time. You can really feel the crane move with a lot of time unlike the giant ones. Kinda like using a small crappie fishing rod compared to a surf casting rod.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 12, 2011)

treevet said:


> NCTREE said:
> 
> 
> > I think the material is very well presented and, although nothing earth shattering, well connected to form an overall good teaching tool. Bit steep on price but that excludes those not totally commited. Having to renew for the same price in 4 years and the ceu's nec. add to the package. Kudos to PNW ISA for stepping up to take the lead on developing maybe the first of many more specified (for specialists) ISA Certifications.
> ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 12, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > I thinks it's presented well myself, and i have the basic concept down from my experience thus so far. Alot of new material for me so I hope i'm not in over my head with this. I up for the challenge though so we will see.
> ...


----------



## superjunior (Oct 12, 2011)

treevet said:


> Didn't have time to play yesterday but in keeping with the topic....the best way to get better OPERATING (your) crane is PRACTICE. I have been operating in a small lot til now for years and ye ...err decades. I do some firewood with Timberwolf stuff and have a bin that helps move a half cord into trucks. My gm is constantly moving around logs, huge bins stuffed with firewood, the splitter, the conveyor, the sprayer, the small (Biggie's now) grinder....all in extremely tight confines...
> 
> Many trucks and equipment and a building, fence, a protruding expensive security light etc etc would get damaged with any mistake. Great way to learn how to operate. Practice makes perfect.
> 
> ...


sounds like some solid advice man. thanks


----------

